# How much Ivomec to inject in young kids with lice?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am about to go out and inject my lice infested goats. I have one doe and her three week old triplets that definitely have lice. I have been reading that most people give it orally at 2-3x the normal dosage for worming purposes (I use either Valbazen or paste dewormer as a general rule.)

I've read that in cases of lice or mites, injecting is more effective. In that case, what dosage would I use? I read 1cc per 40 pounds somewhere. It will be very hard to weigh the kids accurately for me (my good scale broke). They are only a few pounds each I'm sure. I have no clue how much to give them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

1cc per 100lbs

so you will want to get a 1cc syringe that is noted in tiny increments.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

1 cc per 75 is what my vet said but either way.....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe I did 1cc per 40-50lbs injected for my adult Nigerian of IVOMEC PLUS. I'll double check my amounts... but I know that's what I gave and all the bucks are alive & kicken (& mite free) after two doses (2 weeks apart).


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

FROM Goat-Link.com Here's the actual link: http://goat-link.com/content/view/142/146/


> Ivomec Plus Dewormer for Cattle
> NOTE: Use in Goats is Extra Label Use and dosage differs for goats as dose injection site
> The dosage recommended for goats is 1cc/40lbs injected SubQ ...


Here's another post for 1mL (1cc) per 50lbs for regular Ivomec injectable. http://www.ehow.com/how_6791037_use-ive ... -goat.html

Bar None Meat Goats site says this:


> Brand Name: *Ivomec*, Double Impact, Top-line, Phoenectin Pour-on
> Active Ingredient(s): ivermectin 1% (injectable) ivermectin 0.5% (pour-on)
> Availability: OTC
> Withdrawal: 35 days before slaughter
> ...


I think overall there are just so many different dosages out there because it's so "Off Label" for goats. It seems to still be at the 'test stage' where people are still trying to figure out what dose works best. And some people say ONLY give it orally and some say NEVER give it orally so :shrug: . 
Plus there are differences on whether it's Ivomec or Ivomec Plus ... even more differences when you inject it versus give it orally. I've heard Ivomec is ok to give orally, but not Ivomec Plus, as the Plus works TOO quickly. Although if you're using it for external parasites and the goats don't have a heavy wormload then orally w/plus wouldn't matter. I was also told that it burns when injected, but mine didn't mind at all. ??? I did all 3 bucks & none cared anymore than any CDT injection... so :shrug:

I do not know about giving it to young kids. I know my sister-in-law used Ivomec injected (1st dose) and orally (2nd dose) on a 3-4 month old Nigi kid. And the kid is alive & well to tell ya 'bout it :greengrin: .

On a side-note: I always keep a loaded syringe w/Epinephrine on hand just incase whenever giving ANY injections (Especially antibiotics). Better safe than sorry. :thumb: I bought a loaded syringe from my vet for a few bucks and it keeps for over a year (in the fridge) so it's worth every penny to me. Never had to use it, but wouldn't be without it.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry, I forgot to note that mine was for Ivomec plus also....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the in depth advice! It is much appreciated! I ended up dosing at 1cc per 50 lbs with normal Ivomec. I also sprayed everyone down again with Permectrin II but I used twice as much medicine in the dilution as recommended. I checked them today and all the lice seem to be dead. Now I have to comb the little buggers out of their fur. I wish it would stop raining and I would shave them! It's been consistently in the sixties with expected temperatures for next month in the 70s. Getting closer to being able to clip everyone up. I think I am going to buy some waterproof goat blankets so that if I end up with some lice next year I can shave and blanket.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ivomec wont do a thing. I use equisect fly spray on all my goats. It kills the lice and doesn't leave an oily residue. The lice die and fall out of their coat so you don't need to brush it.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm.... If they come back again I will try that. This is the third time I've used the Permectrin, just upped the dilution. I think they have it at our local feed store for horses.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

How funny, I use DuraGuard 14 day Horse spray w/mine too... use it about once a month, works as a premise spray too... haven't ever had to deal with lice/mites until this year just ONE of the bucks got mites from some straw bedding we brought in.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm just wondering if the kids would be affected if they nursed the doe after she was sprayed. I guess the doe would lick and scratch herself and she would be just as likely to eat some too. It must be fine.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I just spray close to the skin, along the back/topline, making sure to go up the back of the neck and down to the tail.
I'm not spraying the udder or underside so the kids wouldn't be affected at all... they get sprayed to though if I feel the need.... & I've never had an issue... in fact none of them even notice anything at all ,except for the split second when they hear the little "pshh" sound when it sprays...(Wooo, super scary! Hee hee hee! :roll: Big babies!)


----------

